# under CDL bucket truck?



## TreeAce (Dec 5, 2010)

I heard from a guy that the lighter bucket trucks are not holding up that well. Frames cracking and they are prone to overturning. I also want to say that this guy sells trucks and has no buckets under 26k GVW . I am considering getn a bucket in da spring and I dont have my CDL. Ovb I could get it with a little hassel but I am also considering the employee end of things. Meaning...Its hard enough to find decent workers who even have a damn DL let alone a CDL and are willing to work at going rates in this area. I think an under CDL truck could be a good thing but not if it's not up to the job. I want it to have a chip box , not sure I would want a flat bed type. What I really want is a "spyder type" lift but I think thats a ways off and a bucket truck would still be good to have. Nothin new,just one in decent shape. I would like some opions on these lighter trucks. 
_

I first posted under "comm tree care/climbing" I think it belongs here . Also had a question...does a class 6 truck _require a CDL ? Or maybe once you hook a chipper to it cuz that would put the total wieght at more than 26k gvw ?________________


----------



## rwbinbc (Dec 5, 2010)

class 6 in non cdl, With a chipper the truck is still only rated at 26k. It may hold or haul more than that just dont get caught. 

We use a older 26k high ranger and its got alot of use, Its 25 years old. Its been on the side 1 time because off soft ground. Its still fine frame is ok.


----------



## PAtreeguy (Dec 6, 2010)

Here in Pa, You still need a CDL If over 26,000, even if you drop the weight below 26,000 to save money on the tags, You still need a cdl. DOT still goes by Actual GVWR on the door(VIN), Funny how these truck dealers Say "under cdl" just casue they drop a class. Also would not be wise to scrape the sticker off the door.


----------



## lxt (Dec 6, 2010)

Weight is not the only reason a CDL is needed!!! if your truck has airbrakes or your towbehind is > 10,000 lbs....just to mention a few, D.O.T can & will interpret the fmcsr(federal motor carrier safety regs) differently than you & I, mainly because non compliant means "fines" which is revenue!!!!!!




LXT...........


----------



## 371groundie (Dec 6, 2010)

CDL isnt that hard. just get the license. if tree work falls through you have somthing else to bring in the bucks. just do it durring the slow season.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Dec 20, 2010)

your best bet is to simply get a cdl witch is not much work.

i have 60 foot bucket trucks that have door stickers rated at 26k witch puts them under cdl but to be honest with a 15 inch chipper and a load of chips, plus saws, ect youll be over weight and over weight equals huge fines, asplundh titles and registers there 75 foot elevator bucket trucks at 25,500 witch is rediculous cause that truck weighs around 24,000 dry, buy when you work for the goverment you can get away with things like that. i have a full assortment of bucket trucks forsale. under and over cdl trucks up to 100 foot working hight. keep me in mind when your ready to buy a bucket


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 20, 2010)

jo6wo said:


> your best bet is to simply get a cdl witch is not much work.
> 
> i have 60 foot bucket trucks that have door stickers rated at 26k witch puts them under cdl but to be honest with a 15 inch chipper and a load of chips, plus saws, ect youll be over weight and over weight equals huge fines, asplundh titles and registers there 75 foot elevator bucket trucks at 25,500 witch is rediculous cause that truck weighs around 24,000 dry, buy when you work for the goverment you can get away with things like that. i have a full assortment of bucket trucks forsale. under and over cdl trucks up to 100 foot working hight. keep me in mind when your ready to buy a bucket



I would like to see what you have. You can PM me a link or whatever. I also worrie alittle about getting my CDL and buying the heavier truck but then being the ONLY person who can drive it. I have a hard time finding people who have a reg DL let alone a CDL!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 20, 2010)

TN changed the laws this year. If its a commercial vehicle thats RATED for 10,001 LBS or more, combination or not, have to have a cdl. The class is A/57 licence and its not the same as class A with a 57 restricted. I know your not in TN, but just a heads up as this just happened here.


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 20, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> TN changed the laws this year. If its a commercial vehicle thats RATED for 10,001 LBS or more, combination or not, have to have a cdl. The class is A/57 licence and its not the same as class A with a 57 restricted. I know your not in TN, but just a heads up as this just happened here.



GGGGreat...I am sure it's only a matter of time. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

